# 1.8t to 3.2 swap



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Ive looked and looked,
I have a 2000 Audi TT Quattro with the 5 speed manual
And I want to swap out for the 3.2 motor.
Will my current clutch/transmission setup work?
Any problems I will face?
(I have previous motor swap experience but not with Audi or euro cars in general)


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t to 3.2 swap (Phyrx)*

This is covered a lot but no you'll need either an R32 bell housing (~$600) or an R32 transmission.


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t to 3.2 swap (Murderface)*

Oh no, I think I worded this wrong,
I want to keep my 5 speed, I love it
Is this possible with the 3.2? Or I will need the R32 bellhousing like you said?


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

So this hasnt been done?
180q to 3.2 swap?
The TT came with a 3.2 engine option, correct?
Is there any sites with info on this swap?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Phyrx)*


_Quote »_I want to keep my 5 speed, I love it

For a big horsepower build (which I'm going to guess you are scoping) you would probably love the gears on the 6-speed more as they are somewhat taller:
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html

_Quote »_Is this possible with the 3.2? Or I will need the R32 bellhousing like you said?

Let me put this simply. Any 4-cylinder VW motor will bolt to any 4-cylinder VW transmission. Any VW VR6 will bolt to any VW VR6 transmission. A VR6 motor will not bolt to a 4-cylinder transmission and vice versa WITHOUT converting the bell housing.
So yes, you will need the bell housing.

_Quote, originally posted by *Phyrx* »_So this hasnt been done?
180q to 3.2 swap?
The TT came with a 3.2 engine option, correct?
Is there any sites with info on this swap?

I've seen 3.2 turbo TTQs with R32 drivetrain swaps, not sure if they all started life as 1.8Ts or 3.2 DSGs or what.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Best way to do this swap is to get a wrecked R32, thats the only way you'll get all the (random) parts you'll need


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Best way to do this swap is to get a wrecked R32, thats the only way you'll get all the (random) parts you'll need

x2


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Would it be easier/smarter to do a 2.7 or 2.8 swap?
I am seeing videos of S4's doing over 500whp with small twins... can this be done in a TT? I just don't think the small 1.8 has the guts..


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Best way to do this swap is to get a wrecked R32, thats the only way you'll get all the (random) parts you'll need

good look finding a wrecked one . How many were produced ?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Phyrx)*

You can swap a VR6 from a Golf or jetta. the 2.7T is a longitudinal engine and a totally different beast , it has been done before, but you will need custom subframes and tons of custom more parts fabricated for it. 
What's your plans for the 500HP?


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I got this car at a REALLY good deal (It was a repo) so I didn't do much research as far as modding it goes.
But I want a car that can make power easy.. but supras and 240's are just not doing it anymore for me.. 
But the reason for 500hp is easy, I want a fast car on the street/strip. But I love a car that can handle as well (hence the TT) When I go out on Saturday nights with my friends I cant have any fun because they all have well over 400+ whp..


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phyrx)*

Honestly, you'd be one of very few people to swap a VR6 into a TT, and AFAIK no one on this board has ever done that; I've never seen any mention of an actual person doing the swap. You'd be the innovator, so if you do it POST AS MUCH INFO AS POSSIBLE







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Ha, I'm def. not an innovator








Maybe I will just trade off the TT for something a little more "customizable".
2001 180q 5 speed black/black leather hardtop if anyone is interested


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Phyrx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phyrx* »_Well, I got this car at a REALLY good deal (It was a repo) so I didn't do much research as far as modding it goes.
But I want a car that can make power easy.. but supras and 240's are just not doing it anymore for me.. 
But the reason for 500hp is easy, I want a fast car on the street/strip. But I love a car that can handle as well (hence the TT) When I go out on Saturday nights with my friends I cant have any fun because they all have well over 400+ whp.. 

If you are into small cars that handle well and look cool. check the Lotus Elise, you can swap a TT engine into it and it will be a beast cause its really light, your you can turbo or supercharge the original engine, lots of fun there..


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Wish I had the money for a Lotus anything, lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phyrx)*

I've seen POS Europas for like $11k


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Phyrx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phyrx* »_Wish I had the money for a Lotus anything, lol

Well. You were talking about 3.2 + turbo or 2.7T swap , I tought you were serious. You would literally sink close to 20K if you swap a 3.2 and turbo it , unless you did all the work yourself which by the questions you are asking I know you woudn't . And you can buy an elise for $25K out there.


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you mean by the questions I am asking?
I have swapped more motors in more cars than you could imagine. Just never messed with european cars before. lol
I do all of my own work and wouldnt be paying a dime for labor. And I have many many friends that can fabricate piping and such, so money isnt a problem.
But for what I want to do, the TT seems to be a lost cause. If anyone is interested in a TT let me know. Runs near perfect. Recently drove it to NH and back from AL.. 1300 miles one way with no problem


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Phyrx)*

If you've done a bunch of engine swaps I don't see why you think this is so daunting, what have you swapped and how have those been easier?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I have swapped 3 2.8l v-6 in two camaros and 1 firebird.... two of them to 355 small block with t400 trans 1 to a 502 big block with 4l60 trans..... and none of them took mor than a day to complete the full swap and have the engines running....and I am not sure i would attempt it in an Audi either


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Sr20 s13
Ca18 s13
Rb s13
4g63 hyundai elantra
4g63 mitubishi mirage
1jz mk3 supra
And thats just to name a few..
I guess what made them less difficult was the fact that people have done it before and documented things
I dont want to tear my TT apart unless I know I can get a motor in an running in a weekend or so...


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

You did mention that the golf vr6 can be swapped. Is this engine the same layout? I know the golfs also came with the 1.8t so maybe this wouldnt be too hard.
Do the golf and tt share the same engine mounts?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Phyrx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phyrx* »_You did mention that the golf vr6 can be swapped. Is this engine the same layout? I know the golfs also came with the 1.8t so maybe this wouldnt be too hard.
Do the golf and tt share the same engine mounts?

HPA has done many many 2.8 and 3.2 swaps into TT's. As for the engine mounts - yes they are the same - but the VR6 ones are slightly different, but still mount to the same hard points in the chassis.
I'd suggest contacting them and seeing what is involved beyond what has been discussed here.


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow thanks for the really fast and informative post!
I will contact HPA








Thank you


----------



## Audigirl27 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm looking (hopefully) to swap my 2001 Audi TT 225 hp engine with a 3.2L engine. Mine is currently a 6 speed manual, the car that I'm taking the engine from is an automatic. I want to keep the manual. Am I able to keep my current transmission and just modify it a bit or do I have to switch that out also? Any advice is much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

You should just do a 2.5 5 cylinder swap! If you get one from a beetle with the 2.5 the engine mounts match up I believe (it was based on the mk4 chassis) as well as your transmission should just fit right up. Who doesn't love the sound of a 5 cylinder!? :laugh:


----------



## Audigirl27 (Aug 28, 2014)

The 3.2L is coming from a 2008 Audi Tt quattro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If the gear ratios are close enough, you can just swap the bell housing, but getting the 3.2 running inside a 2001 car may be a bit of a headache (matching the ECU to the cluster/ignition switch, getting the tach to report correctly, et cetera). Not sure what changes were made electronically since the mk1 TT, but I know there are a few.


----------



## Audigirl27 (Aug 28, 2014)

What about the transmission? The 3.2 is coming from a dual clutch (sport shift) going to a manual. The wiring harness will have to be completely redone? But then the ecu would have to be custom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

It would be so much easier to just settle for 4-450hp and use the 1.8t with a larger BT. Sure there will be some lag but it'll handle better with less weight up front. Not to mention way cheaper and easier.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

180dan said:


> It would be so much easier to just settle for 4-450hp and use the 1.8t with a larger BT. Sure there will be some lag but it'll handle better with less weight up front. Not to mention way cheaper and easier.


This is the most logical post in this whole thread.

The 1.8t is more than capable of 500hp. There is no reason to swap a VR6 (2.8 or 3.2) unless you're going to build a total monster ala:1000hp plus. 

To do a 1.8t to VR swap its pretty easy get a VR ecu/harness/trans then get someone good with ecu's to recode the car/cluster to 6cylinder. 

Plug and play, boost, go fast, but why spend all that money on building a VRT when you could for less money get the same power from a 1.8t and have less weight. 

Its all in how much you want to spend and why you think a 3.2L VR6 is needed. I've been in 1.8t TT making 600+ and its scary.



EDIT: I just realized this thread was really old, fml. :banghead:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

For redundancy if anyone is doing a 4cyl to 6cyl swap you need the compatible Bellhousing.

No your 4cyl trans wont bolt to a 6cyl.

No your 6cyl trans wont bolt to a 4cyl.

Swap the bellhousings, be prepared to replace bearings and races when you split the trans as the races wont match anymore.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

ejg3855 said:


> EDIT: I just realized this thread was really old, fml. :banghead:


Audigirl duped us!


----------



## Audigirl27 (Aug 28, 2014)

What? I'm sorry, I just saw something very similar on Facebook with a yellow tt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yes a 2.7t and no its not just plug and play. haha.


----------



## djpadelis (Nov 29, 2016)

Do you have any updates about the swap? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H850 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------

